# Bearded Dragon Vivarium Size?



## georgeheathcote

Hello, : victory:

I am extremely interested in purchasing a bearded dragon (female). I am very new to all of this so please bear with me. Basically I have a space free in my house in which I have found someone to build me a custom sized vivarium. The measurements of the vivarium would be as follows:

L: 3.5 x D: 1.5 x H: ???

Those measurements are in foot. First of all is this going to be enough room for the lizard to be comfortable? I am buying the dragon as an adult so am trying to find a small female. Also if this is an okay size what height would you recommend?

Thanks,
George


----------



## James Prala

not really big enough. should be 4ft by 2ft really for an adult or 6 x 1.5. i'm confused. if you want a bearded dragon badly enough can't you make space for the correct size viv? you can get 4ft by 2ft for about 90 odd quid off netpetshop which you can find through google.

good luck. just move a sofa or something.

james.


----------



## James Prala

p.s. i have just bred some absolute beauties if you are interested. i would get a baby if i were you because then you know it's history. get it from a breeder too there are loads on here.


----------



## georgeheathcote

*Thanks*

Thanks for your advice, well see I have just moved house and there really isn't enough room to move furniture around. Not sure my friends would like me putting a lizard in their rooms. Hmmm... after what you've said maybe I will have to re-think getting one.


----------



## lee young

have a look at rankin drgons, theyre pretty similar to bearded dragons in both looks and requirements, but only grow to about 12" long. One would be perfctly happy in a viv that size I would think.


----------



## georgeheathcote

*Rankin Dragons!?*

Hi,

Rankin Dragons? wow! I have just been looking into them. They sound great! Any idea where I can get them? As I don't know any pet shops that sell them? :blush:

I live in Haslemere, Surrey but would be willing to travel an hour/ two hours.

Thanks!


----------



## CHADD

*viv size*

a 3ft viv is fine as long as you put logs and things to climb on so the floor space is doubled by another layer of floor space 


owner of 5 bearded dragons 
2 ball pythons 
1 amel corn snake 
and a very friendly Burmese python :notworthy::2thumb:


----------



## tremerz97

CHADD said:


> a 3ft viv is fine as long as you put logs and things to climb on so the floor space is doubled by another layer of floor space
> 
> 
> owner of 5 bearded dragons
> 2 ball pythons
> 1 amel corn snake
> and a very friendly Burmese python :notworthy::2thumb:


no not really. unless its 3ft deep. 
the minimum floor space Is 8ft squared so 4x2 is acceptable as is 3x3. 
if you can go bigger then please do. why did you put your animals in ur post? is it the old 'I have 5 bearded dragons I know 
best?'
we say these sizes so that they can get the exercise and to get the correct thermal gradient they need, its fairly hard to do it in a smaller viv


----------



## tremerz97

lee young said:


> have a look at rankin drgons, theyre pretty similar to bearded dragons in both looks and requirements, but only grow to about 12" long. One would be perfctly happy in a viv that size I would think.


a rankins would need a 3x2x2 IMO as they are very active. though I wouldn't go smaller than 4x2 tbh. but good suggestion


----------



## tomcannon

Hi there, I have experience with both species so hope I can help somewhat. Firstly I'd agree the dimensions you've given wont be big enough for a BD. it's not the 3ft length that's the issue as you could overcome this by good use of height, it's the depth that's the issue. If you could stretch to 2ft depth or 2.5 then that space would be usable. Have it 3ft in height with shelving along the back and sides at differing heights, this will massively increase the usable floor space. 

Personally though it would be more hassle than its worth as you're pushing it a little and as said you'd be better off with a rankins. I have my female in a 36x18x18 currently and it's fine however she's only about 7" at the moment so a bit of growing to go. However that area you've got will be fine, if again, you make use of the height. 3ft in length, 1.5ft (or 2ft if you can stretch it) in depth and 3ft in height. Shelving like I suggested before, a rankins or even two will have plenty of space in that.


----------



## Meko

If the OP got their bearded dragon then it's probably looking forward to its fourth birthday party...........................


----------



## Jeffers3

Meko said:


> If the OP got their bearded dragon then it's probably looking forward to its fourth birthday party...........................


Not a bad idea to follow the process: Read, think - then post! :lol2:


----------



## tomcannon

Meko said:


> If the OP got their bearded dragon then it's probably looking forward to its fourth birthday party...........................


:2wallbang::lol2: I blame tremerz!


----------



## tremerz97

tomcannon said:


> :2wallbang::lol2: I blame tremerz!


:gasp: I get the blame for everything don't I??


----------



## tomcannon

tremerz97 said:


> :gasp: I get the blame for everything don't I??


It's the easy way out mate! :lol2:


----------



## tremerz97

tomcannon said:


> It's the easy way out mate! :lol2:


-_- blame the young teenager! 
lol!


----------

